# How would you rate your looks from 1 to 10?



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

With any random sampled population, we should expect a normal distribution with a mean of 5. It would be interesting to see what deviations, if any, the SAS forums has.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

8+

(been rated 8-9.9 on every rating site i've been on, and girls approach me at bars so i assume its true....with that said, it doesn't my anxiety better)


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

I picked 6. Maybe I'm deluded but I'm starting to see I'm a pretty good looking guy. Kinda.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Here's a 5, ladies! Come and get me while I'm hot!


Oh, damn my fuglyness!!!


----------



## herb the dolphin (Mar 26, 2010)

Here we go again!

My baby finger is a 10. 
The rest is an 11.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll give myself a good 7. I'm quite confident with myself after I've shaved, cut my hair etc.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd say a 3. Definitely below average.


----------



## Selfloathing (Oct 20, 2010)

Very good looking. Usually get checked out. But people know I'm weird because if my routine at school. 

I've been contacted by a modeling agency to do some work but I wasn't old enough to do it without parental permission and my mother said no. I'm old enough now and once I start training more regularly at the gym I'm going to try again. Decent body now but I'd like to be bigger.

I still have SA and hate myself. If you have this, looks don't mean anything. I might as well look like the elephant man.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

About 4 out of 10. If my teeth were straight, my skin smooth and clear, and my body more muscular/athletic, I think I could be about a 7 or 8.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I hope you guys are really looking at what you are saying. Some of you are being hard on yourselves.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Im goin with 4 - slightly below "average" or "totally plain", but not repulsive, or really "ugly" per se.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Null said:


> About 4 out of 10. If my teeth were straight, my skin smooth and clear, and my body more muscular/athletic, I think I could be about a 7 or 8.


Also:This


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

I rated 5 or 6. I'm not the most absolutely gorgeous girl in the world, and I am not the most uglyiest girl in the world either. I would say average pretty LOL.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

6. But aboot -137 at the moment due to stupid insomnia!


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> 6. But aboot -137 at the moment due to stupid insomnia!


No dubby my love, i give you 978 out of 10 any day of the week! <3


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Resonance said:


> No dubby my love, i give you 978 out of 10 any day of the week <3


:teeth hahaha, quality!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

7 and a half.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

4. On really good days a 6.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd say I'm around 6.5 - 7. A bit better than average (most people are ugly as hell), but not perfect. I'm not a good judge though, being a straight male. I'm not unhappy with the way I look, other than the fact I look a bit too young for my age, I'm not as tall as I'd like to be, I need to put a bit of weight on (preferably in muscle, but I'm too lazy to go to the gym these days) and I need a haircut.

I'd post a photo for reference, but I'm not risking anyone I know finding me on here.

Everyone on here who I've seen photos of (guys and girls) is EASILY 7/10 or better! I doubt anyone on this site is a 1/10, unless they've had their face burnt off and replaced with one from a llama.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

2, maybe 3. I've seen guys uglier than me so I know I'm not the most repulsive thing out there, but I sure don't feel attractive either.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I voted 8. Some days I feel like a 10 and some days I feel like a 5, but on average I'd say 8.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm below average, but not horribly deformed or anything, so...4.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I feel I'm a 7 at best, with a clean cut look; clean shaven or with a soul-patch.
4 if I got a mustache or goatee going. 

That's just my face though, my body is like a 3-4. LOL


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I'm not sure. I'm guessing a 3 or a 4.


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

wait...so you can't give yourself a negative number?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I feel like a ten. When I think about I touch myself.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

5


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I said 6. If I lost weight, I'd be a 6.5, maybe a 7. :b


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

Currently I'd rate myself a 7. Somedays I'd say more, most days I'd say less.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

3


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I expected to see good amount of self-criticism in this one, but wow are you guys ever being hard on yourselves!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Dressed well, shaved, etc, I'd like to think a 7 is realistic but who knows.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Lateralus said:


> Dressed well, shaved, etc, I'd like to think a 7 is realistic but who knows.


Liar! I've seen your pictures you gorgeous hunk of man you! :b


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I voted 6 but who knows.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

I'd say I'm an 8 actually. I just spent an hour looking at myself in the mirror admiring how awesome I am (I'm not vain, honest).

Considering I only weigh 120 - 120 lbs or so and am clinically underweight (though only just), my build isn't too bad. There's lots of muscular people in my family though, one of my relatives used to be a professional weightlifter and all of my male cousins (no siblings to compare to, so they are the next best comparison) are fairly muscular even though they don't exercise much.

I'm pretty satisfied with my face as well, nothing is too big/small/far apart/close together/asymmetrical.

My style/fashion sense isn't great though, but I'd rather have no fashion sense than be one of these freaks who spends hours choosing clothes, sculpting their hair, plucking their eyebrows, and talks with a lisp whenever they get excited about fashion.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I voted 1. I'm honest.


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks like more people want to vote 3,5,7 rather than 4,6


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

6 or 7


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A solid 4. 3 under fluorescents.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

3


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

^^ I think I remember seeing a pic of you in the thread 'post a pic of yourself right now'. A 3 is so harsh on yourself. You're a good looking guy


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'd say a 6, I guess it all depends on the difference of our rating systems, but I'm ok to look at, not ugly.


----------



## Haiku McEwan (Jul 11, 2010)

It's not for me to know. That's for other people to decide.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ugh - I do dislike how I look! I'd go below 1!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Haiku McEwan said:


> It's not for me to know. That's for other people to decide.


Let's say you see a dude who looks exactly like you walking down the street. From 1 to 10, how would you rate that guy?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

7


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

Rating oneself only leads to pain. :yes

That said, I'd give myself 4 out of 10 stars.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

3


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

i said a 4, below average and ugly just take a look at my avatar and profile page you will agree.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

only up to 10? puh - leeeze.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

leonardess said:


> only up to 10? puh - leeeze.


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, people on here are pretty realistic. The weighted average is 4.9 so far.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

I'd say I'm a 4 on a normal day, maybe a little higher when I actually put effort into my appearance.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

7.52412+


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Where my otha 2's at?!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I give myself a solid 3. Maybe even 3.5! :yay


----------



## mewmew (Oct 30, 2010)

A 5? Yeah, sure.


----------



## ghosts_of_never (Aug 6, 2008)

I really have no clue so I'll call a 5
or some days I'm a 2 , others a 7


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Hanging precariously between a six and a six and a half. Maybe.

With beer goggles.


Edit: Honestly though I don't know, it's too hard if not impossible to objectively rate yourself based on something so subjective and egoicly biased as beauty.

I'm not the best looking guy in the world, and I'm not the worst. My face is kind of assymetrical but I'm pretty tall and not in too bad of shape.

I don't know:stu


----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

I give myself a 4, because i'm overweight, and have a bit of acne.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd probably give myself a solid three. I feel I'm not a two at the moment and I know I'd just be kidding myself if I said four.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

1, maybe 2 on a good day in a dark, dark room.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

4. Would be an average five, but I've added weight so I'll go with 4.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I really have no idea. I can't even comprehend what I look like anymore, let alone rate myself. I just see a jumbled up Picasso face when I look in the mirror.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

thewall said:


> I really have no idea. I can't even comprehend what I look like anymore, let alone rate myself. I just see a jumbled up Picasso face when I look in the mirror.


Is that a funhouse mirror you have there? I'm confused... the only thing I can see here is a beautiful girl.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I have Body Dysmorphic Disorder, so it's almost impossible for me to objectively rate myself. I know that I'm not nearly so bad-looking as I feel(negative eight-seven), but I'm not sure if I'll ever find out exactly where I stand.


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

Five I guess? I don't think I'm ugly (though I have days when I feel so) and I'm not sure I'm good looking, so I'll go for a good old average 5


----------



## framlingen (Oct 7, 2010)

1. I have odd facial features (large, wonky nose, small, receding chin etc etc)


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine (Oct 11, 2010)

5 on a bad day and 7 on a good day, so that averages out to a 6.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

1



as in, I'm number 1!

No not really. I honestly would just rate myself a low 1. But idk, I also have BDD so it's hard to know if the way I perceive myself is accurate.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

au Lait said:


> 1
> 
> as in, I'm number 1!
> 
> No not really. I honestly would just rate myself a low 1. But idk, I also have BDD so it's hard to know if the way I perceive myself is accurate.


1? I absolutely disagree! Allow the following smileys to illustrate how much I disagree: :no :no :no. 
I see a 10 right here, easily.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

7 on a good hair day and with the right outfit.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Purdy face, chubby body.

So...5.5? The extra .5 for my admittedly exceptional boobies.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Perfectionist said:


> boobies.


:boogie


----------



## QUIET GUY (May 10, 2010)

5 for me, prob pushing it a little though lol


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

*Possibly a 2 or 3, on a good day possibly a 5 maybee. =/*


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

^LoL you're more than a 5 Emmz :yes 

I am a solid 2/10 I think and I've even been rated as such. :boogie


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> Wow, people on here are pretty realistic. The weighted average is 4.9 so far.


Or maybe a whole lot of them think overly highly of themselves whilst others thing overly lowly of themselves based on I don't know what so it balances out. I don't think it's possible to rate your looks and just because SOME people, girls, boys whatever tell you you're good looking that doesn't make it so. You judge the quality of the person who gave the compliment and how much you value that. Several people telling you you're good looking in several bars is less than 0.0000000001% of the populations opinion. No amount of compliments spell consensus across the general population. I believe 8/9 out of 10 is deluded as there is only so far a basically solid frame takes you as people have their differing opinions once that bits done with, that should make up the rest. So what do peoples opinions of you being ...WELL HOT tell you? Nothing to me. I'm not voting because I don't have any idea how to judge this question, how I look or how to file myself away, don't let that stop you lot though.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

5


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

4


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

2

I'm not a burn victim so I can't really say 1.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Sadly I look worse than I feel. :/ 4.5/10


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hot or Not rated me an 11, so I win!


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

1-10

I cross the whole spectrum!


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

Maybe a 3 or 4. =/ I don't know, sometimes more, depends on the day and how I'm feeling.


----------



## pjb77 (Sep 28, 2010)

I got a 7.9 on hot or not years ago... I think I bounce around between a 4-6 depending how I feel(depressed face etc.), but today I gave myself a 6.5 and rounded up to 7. lol Seeing other peoples votes and pics makes me want to change it to a 4. You folks are hard on yourself.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

When I clean myself up, I'd say I'm a respectable 7. But I need a shave and a haircut so right now I'm a 10.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd say about 6 on most days. Some days more, some days less.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

solid 10


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

uffie said:


> solid 10


Damn, the confidence. I can't really rate myself since that'd be a little too cocky... :roll


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Easily a 10, maybe even an 11.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

sophiek said:


> Damn, the confidence. I can't really rate myself since that'd be a little too cocky... :roll


I'll do it for you:
10 :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

6 I would say.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

12


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I'll do it for you:
> 10 :yes


waaaaaay too kind.


----------



## voospenvi2734 (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow this probably sounds pretty cocky but based on what people have told me or said when they thought I wasn't listening I'd rate myself an 8. I ALWAYS am hearing people talk about my looks. Things like when other guys are astonished that they hear girls talking about how good I look so they are like, "do u think that kids hot?" "ya he's pretty hot" "but how? He has literally NO FrIENDS"

I obviously had mixed feeling overhearig this convo. Either way, in the long run looks don't give u girls, ur personality and confidence do. I'm doomed


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

sophiek said:


> waaaaaay too kind.


4


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

maybe a 6 or 7


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

mbp86 said:


> 12


-10? but then again I haven't seen you :teeth


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

It really depends on the day. If my hair is acting normal, clean shaven, have the right cloths and feel happy (smiling alot) I'd say 6-7...

On bad days I think I look like a homeless monkey...
Being shorter and very skinny doesnt help...


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

sophiek said:


> Damn, the confidence. I can't really rate myself since that'd be a little too cocky... :roll


im not cocky im confident. asians are always tens :high5


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Depends on the other persons proximity to me but a 6 I guess.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

I have no idea. somewhere in-between 2 and 8


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

7


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

On a good day 5. If I'm sick & with a bad hair day, 3.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

5


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

On the average day probably a 3 but when I'm really on top of it & dressed well maybe a 7


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

7/8. 

But before I was 16 probably about a 4.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

as long as I'm socailly isolated and not interested to know others, y should I care how ugly am I

I' don't know if i'm ugly or not,, but I heared alot of ugly words in my life!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

FIVE HUNDRED!! I win!


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'd say 8 or 9, here's why.
Everyone I know tells me I'm pretty.I'm not trying to sound conceited so please don't think so. I'm just going off of what others say about me.
My boyfriend tells me everyday that I'm the most gorgeous girl he's ever seen (and I believe him, he's the only guy I know who will sit there making fun of how celebrities and stuff look, plus I'm his first... :boogie), my friends & family tell me I'm super pretty, guys will come up and flirt with me even though I have a serious boyfriend, and my boyfriend's guy friends used to go on and on about how hot I was when we first started dating. (It used to annoy him so much. Finally, he told me, 1 day he snapped and was like "DUDE. That's my GIRLFRIEND" to this one kid who used to say stuff like everyday.)
Again, I really am not trying to act all high and mighty. I never used to consider myself to be very attractive, though in the past few years my self confidence has definitely increased. To be honest it makes me feel awkward having to deal with this because I'm pretty introverted, so it's not like I go around drawing attention to myself.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

10


----------



## Mistical (Dec 10, 2010)

I would give myself a 4. Real beauty is a person's attitude to life. And right now I hate life so I am not a beautiful person in or out but im hoping to feel better


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

In the top 100 percentile!


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

5


----------



## nickcorona (Oct 17, 2010)

I have no idea. I've been called ugly many times, but I've also been called hot or cute many times too. I dont know what to believe :\


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

2

EDIT: Revised after taking a gander at the photo thread.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Lets see some >5s here, people! We've all seen the pic thread.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

3, I would consider a 5 average. I consider myself below average (avatar is me).


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't rate myself, I would feel to conceited. I mean its just to narcissistic. But im easily 14/10.

Ya, I mean im such hot ****, women can have orgasms by just looking at me. I can't even walk around in public its so bad.


----------



## RaleighTheodoreSakers (Dec 13, 2010)

Momma always say I'm so pretty


----------



## aranjuez (Sep 28, 2010)

Today I feel like an 8. But as my self-esteem seems to fluctuate wildly based on some complex combination of barometric pressure how much sleep I get and the price of pork futures, tomorrow I may be a 3. So I guess I range between 3 and 8.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

4 or 5, depending on my mood.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

7


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Not pretty. Maybe a 4 today.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

6 ish on an avg day/rolling out of bed.
I'm not deaf though and know I can pull off an 8 or 9 for a big social event.
Then again, a full face of make up and heels isn't really me, is it?


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

no idea.....6 or 7?


----------



## AgentScully (Dec 1, 2010)

I think I'm cute- a 7.5 to an 8 with a nice body (despite just having a baby) if I put on makeup, do my hair and dress decently...


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

who am i kidding, im obvisouly a 10


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

I give myself an 8. Because I'm cute when I actually feel like being high maitenence. Most other days I'm a 5.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Now I feel like a 6.5 maybe in two years I'd be an 8 or 9. I want to transform my body working out in the gym for the next year or so, and fix other things about my appearance that I'm not pleased about. Maybe even surgery.


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

1.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

2. 

:blank


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's completely unachievable taking into the account the subjective nature of the egoic mind.

How would you rate "your" looks?

It doesn't matter, leave that up to someone else.

Or go ahead and give yourself a number if it validates whatever preconceived warped image you might have.

Yep I know I'm full of sh*t, but right now this thread seems pointless.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am a solid adorable and you know it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am a solid adorable and you know it.


Defs a 12.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Probably a 1.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

25


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

3.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

7.


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

your all tens.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I rated myself a 1.. Just because I don't like myself x)
On a super good day a 3.. possibly, a 4.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Seven on a good day. Horribly hideous on a bad day.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

T'is all subjective, I could be a 10 in one person's eyes and a 1 in someone else's, so who cares. Can't please everyone.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am out of contacts and haven't renewed my prescription yet, so with my glasses I feel like a 5.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

RyeCatcher86 said:


> 3


I agree with glitterfish, you're being to harsh on yourself dude (having seen your pic in the pic thread)



mooncake said:


> 1, maybe 2 on a good day in a dark, dark room.


And there's no way I'm believing that - I bet your a lot better looking than you give yourself credit for. 

For me personally, probs a 6ish on a good day. Although saying that I'm caring alot less on how I look nowadays anyway, so this doesn't really bother me. :yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> I rated myself a 1.. Just because I don't like myself x)
> On a super good day a 3.. possibly, a 4.


:no

You're very pretty. :yes


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

almost voted 3, but I'm a modest guy, so I went with 2


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Probably like 4-6. I'm sooooo skinny :blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Probably like 4-6. I'm sooooo skinny :blank


Shh. Skinny is beautiful.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Shh. Skinny is beautiful.


Lol, it makes me look so young. I wish I could gain like ten pounds, then I would be fine. I've been asked so many times if I'm anorexic... My stomach is like a bottomless pit, damn metabolism.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> Lol, it makes me look so young. I wish I could gain like ten pounds, then I would be fine. I've been asked so many times if I'm anorexic... My stomach is like a bottomless pit, damn metabolism.


Maybe your metabolism will slow down as you get older. Just keep drinkin' those protein shakes. ;p


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Maybe your metabolism will slow down as you get older. Just keep drinkin' those protein shakes. ;p


But they taste so bad.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> But they taste so bad.


Hm. Milkshakes are good...?!  Sorry, I have a going-off-topic problem.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> Hm. Milkshakes are good...?!  Sorry, I have a going-off-topic problem.


The ones I have tried taste like really raunchy milkshakes. Real milkshakes on the other hand, mmmm. lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

ImWeird said:


> The ones I have tried taste like really raunchy milkshakes. Real milkshakes on the other hand, mmmm. lol


Oh oops. I should've been more specific. I meant real milkshakes.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I am not going to rate myself as I see it as a little too objective but I will say I am not that bad. I have a lot of self esteem issues though that I want to work on. Just certain things about myself that need work...


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

I rated myself a 5. Somedays I feel like absolute crap, somedays I feel like Brad Pitt. 

Pro's: My eyes are a piercing Hazel/Green color, definitely my best feature. Clear skin, no acne since I was a teenager so my face is spotless in that regard. Hair, I get it cut regularly cause when it's shorter I look way better. I like the color too. 

Cons: Lips, they look too big to me. Nose is the opposite, looks too small. Facial hair doesn't look how I want it to. I'm kind of skinny, in my old job a woman commented that I had 'no A**'. :?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

crsohr said:


> I rated myself a 5. Somedays I feel like absolute crap, somedays I feel like Brad Pitt.
> 
> Pro's: My eyes are a piercing Hazel/Green color, definitely my best feature. Clear skin, no acne since I was a teenager so my face is spotless in that regard. Hair, I get it cut regularly cause when it's shorter I look way better. I like the color too.
> 
> Cons: Lips, they look too big to me. Nose is the opposite, looks too small. Facial hair doesn't look how I want it to. I'm kind of skinny, in my old job a woman commented that I had 'no A**'. :?


You sound just like me, except my *** is my best feature


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> You sound just like me, except my *** is my best feature


It is indeed. :boogie


----------

